# Anybody heard of these ?



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm ordering some new Vics in a group order from Germany . Has anybody heard of these ? Haplochromis spec. Victoria Nil and Haplochr. spec. Kabarogi . It says there new but I cant find any pics . Or know anything about them . Thanks Jimmy


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

s10jimmy said:


> I'm ordering some new Vics in a group order from Germany . Has anybody heard of these ? Haplochromis spec. Victoria Nil and Haplochr. spec. Kabarogi . It says there new but I cant find any pics . Or know anything about them . Thanks Jimmy


Haplochromis sp. "Victoria Nile"
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8686
Kevin


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Kevin , your the man ! Hopefully samaki has some information on Haplochromis sp kabarogi for me . :thumb:


----------

